# PDA question



## russianboy (Aug 12, 2007)

Does Palm OS Garnet v5.4 support handwriting recognition?

My fathers friend wanted a PDA and he wants that feature.

This is the PDA that looks the best for him. He's gonna place an order soon.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16858101135


Thanks


----------

